# Searching for Car Insurance for foreigners



## Brenda M (Jun 5, 2011)

I am a US citizen arriving in the UK in November. I am having my car shipped to the UK. Can anyone suggest car insurance companies that will insure me and my car for the UK and throughout Europe?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Brenda M said:


> I am a US citizen arriving in the UK in November. I am having my car shipped to the UK. Can anyone suggest car insurance companies that will insure me and my car for the UK and throughout Europe?


There are a couple of internediaries and insurance companies you can try. You have to phone them to get a quote as you can't use their online quote engine.

As well as your problem being without UK licence and driving experience (these facts alone stop most companies from even giving you a quote, or something ridiculous like £5000 or even £10,000 a year), you are bringing a US-spec car, which may not even be sold in UK. You have to convert your car on arrival to make it street-legal for UK (usually about lights), register here, pay tax and get UK number plates. Again only specialist insurers or intermediaries will touch it. There are a few that specialise in US imports, but may only cover those with UK licence and driving experience.

Specialist intermediaries:
https://www.hertsinsurance.com/walkabout.php
Camper Van Insurance and Motor Vehicle Insurance

Insurance companies known to be sympathetic to recent arrivals:
Car insurance | Prices from £198 | 10 Weeks Free Offer | Aviva
Car insurance - Direct Line Insurance

US import specialists:
American Car Insurance from Adrian Flux | Get US car insurance quotes
Imported car insurance quotes online - import vehicle insurance from QuoteA.
American Import Insurance


----------



## bide (May 7, 2011)

Hey Joppa I got my provisional Licence and have International Licence but now I wanna have insurance what should I do. As you mention in post they are giving me ridiculous amount of insurance.

Any help?

or same process as you have provided the link


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

You do realise that you cannot use your international driving licence now that you have a UK provisional licence?
That means, so far as the UK is concerned, you are a learner driver and subject to all the restrictions that go with it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

rifleman said:


> You do realise that you cannot use your international driving licence now that you have a UK provisional licence?
> That means, so far as the UK is concerned, you are a learner driver and subject to all the restrictions that go with it.


That's not correct. You can use your US license (you don't need an IDP for UK) for a year after becoming UK resident, even if you get a UK provisional licence in the meantime. So you can still drive on your own, on motorways etc. Provided you pass your driving tests before the year is up, you can then get your full UK driving licence. Only if you fail to pass your tests, you will then become subject to learner driver restrictions.
Driving on licences from all other countries, and students on a foreign licence : Directgov - Motoring. See under 'Residents.'


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Joppa, I am not certain but I recall watching one of those ubiquitous Police reality tv shows recently where a foriegner was charged under those circumstances.
But if you insist that is wrong I am in no position to argue.


----------

